# My way to tie a Perfection Loop



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I keep claiming that I have a good way to tie a perfection loop. So this is my attempt to describe it to you. The advantage of this over other ways is that it is not fiddly after a bit of practice, is easily adjusted to fit any size lure and to give the size loop you want and has very little waste on the tag end.

The illustrations show how I tie it. I'm left handed. Download the photos and flip them vertically if you're right handed.

Step 1: Thread the lure or hook on the tag end and for a simple loop, with the standing end passing behind the tag end.

Step 2: Twist the loop as shown and pinch between thumb and forefinger (in my case of my right hand).

Step 3: Bring the tag between the forefinger and loop and wrap around loop and slide between thumb and loop, so it is now held front and back.

Step 4: Adjust loops. Pulling on one side of the upper loop will increase its size and reduce the size of the lower loop. The lower loop forms the final loop, so I try to make this as small as possible. Pulling on the other side of the upper loop will increase its size by pulling through the standing line. Pulling on the standing line will decrease the size of the upper loop. I adjust the size of this loop so I can easily pull the lure through it when the lower loop is small.

Step 5: Pull the lure and lower loop through the upper loop, making sure that the lower loop folds over the tag (it will naturally).

Step 6: Pull the standing end, guiding the upper loop so it doesn't catch the tag, until it has closed the knot. Pull the tag to tighten. Trim the tag.

This knot won't let go and the loop will not slip. No matter how you pull on it, the knot will tighten. It took me a bit of mucking around (long plane flights) to perfect this, but now I won't use any other knot for lures.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Great job peril, it's super hard to draw something like that.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Good job Dave, thank you


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for a great lure knot Dave!
Very well done on the drawings and long live lefty's!!!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I've been using a "Rapala knot" but I'll check this out when I get home tonight, though lookig at your diagram's doing my head in. 

But lots of things do my head in :mrgreen:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Peril,
I've been practising and I think it's a fantastic and simple way to tie it!!
Well done!!


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah W :shock: W, thanks for that. i have been trying that for months ta.

LK


----------



## xtian (Jan 20, 2007)

I was looking at this only the other day. Hope it helps.

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice link.......wish I had found this one sooner....now if only the weather would clear up..


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

xtian said:


> I was looking at this only the other day. Hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php


thank you very much , its now in my favourites, what a good link , the best knot link i have seen , even my tired eyes can understand it


----------

